# Finding a new Beretta 96FS Inox



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I've been interested in one of these for quite some time now but I'm having a very hard time finding one, even on cheaper than dirt or from Buds. I've emailed both of them and all they both pretty much have to say is the same thing that, they have no idea when they will come back into stock. Does Beretta even make this pistol anymore? The only 96 they show is the A1 I think but I'm pretty certain only the 92 shows on their site if the Inox or that that real pretty, polished Fusion one. 
https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/mobile/product/30866/redirect









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Anybody?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

The reason? Probably because the 96FS was discontinued in 2008 and the Inox model rarer yet.:watching: If you do find one I'd suggest running a 16 pound wolf recoil spring in it.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

denner12 said:


> The reason? Probably because the 96FS was discontinued in 2008 and the Inox model was probably even a rarer model.


Oh damn. So now the only .40 caliber Beretta 92/96-style pistol they have is just the all-black 96A1? That's a bummer.

I dunno, I guess the 92FS Inox would be alright, and even this very nice-looking 92FS Fusion would be another nice one to have, I just don't really want it in 9mm. I'm not knocking either of these two 9mil pistols as I've never shot neither one of them, I'm just more of a fan of 40 caliber over 9mil. I would imagine the 92 is probably a very sweet-shooter due to the fact that it's probably a fairly heavy, all-metal gun that shoots a smaller round.

Thanks for your info...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Beretta finally got back with me on the support page and yeah, they said they quit making the 96FS Inox.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Does anybody know if the 92 will handle +P ammunition? I guess since the 96FS Inox(the one I would want) is no longer available, I could probably settle for the 92 if it can shoot the hotter 9mil cartridges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

corneileous said:


> Does anybody know if the 92 will handle +P ammunition? I guess since the 96FS Inox(the one I would want) is no longer available, I could probably settle for the 92 of it can shoot the hotter 9mil cartridges.


If it were me, it would have to be the 92FS Brigadier Inox (made in Italy), but it's not me. I don't particularly care for Beretta; so my opinion is useless. I'll give it though. LOL

I don't think Beretta says anything on their site about +P but a friend of mine runs NATO M882 Ball through his M9 which are 124 grain at 1299 feet per second. I believe this gun was designed for that NATO Ball. Most +P defensive loads are lighter than this, so I'd not see a problem. Gun makers are just afraid of being sued when some hand-loader pours in 19 grains of H110 and breaks something.

Of course I'm also not a fan at all of 40 S&W. In ballistic gel, I see no difference between 40 cal and 9mm standard pressure loads when you use modern bullets these days. The FBI and a lot of police departments are moving away from 40 cal for the same reason. It's snappier with no real gains, again with modern bullet technology. Moreover, 9mm cost way less to practice with unless you do a lot of hand-loading. I see brass 9mm selling for close to $10 per box of 50. With 40, the cheap stuff is around $15 per 50. 40 S&W is just a dumbed down 10mm and an answer to a problem which didn't exist, IMO.

If you go 9mm, just consider Speer Gold Dot 147 grain standard velocity or 124 grain +P. I've recently moved to the heavier bullet and don't feel much difference, but now the price of practice stuff is up to the same cost as 40 cal. I imagine my move to 147 grain is also a response to a problem that didn't exist with my 124 grain stuff. You just can't win.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Craigh said:


> If it were me, it would have to be the 92FS Brigadier Inox (made in Italy), but it's not me, and I don't particularly care for Beretta; so my opinion is useless. I'll give it though. LOL
> 
> I don't think Beretta says anything on their site about +P but a friend of mine runs NATO M882 Ball which are 124 grain at 1299 feet per second. I believe this gun was designed for that NATO Ball. Most +P defensive loads are lighter than this, so I'd not see a problem. Gun makers are just afraid of being sued when some hand-loader pours in 19 grains of H110 and breaks something.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know there's probably not much difference between the 9mil and 40 S&W but, I just like the 40. I fell in love with my 40 PX4 storm full size the first time I shot it and I've just never changed my opinion towards it. I'm not at all saying I don't dislike the 9. My everyday carry pistol is a LC9S and before choosing that, I considered a same-sized Smith and Wesson MP chambered in 40 but figured I wouldn't like the recoil of a larger caliber in a sub-compact pistol. I know, I know, if I coulda had a chance to shoot one I might've had a change of opinion but I didn't have the opportunity to try one out before I bought it. Besides, I'm very happy with my 9mil Ruger so it don't matter anyways. Lol.

Hey may just have to really consider the 92FS. I really like that fusion one but I don't need that fancy-schmancy, hand-made leather briefcase it comes in. It's a very beautiful pistol tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

corneileous said:


> Hey may just have to really consider the 92FS. I really like that fusion one but I don't need that fancy-schmancy


Hey pal, have you looked at that 92FS Brigadier Inox (made in Italy)? I think it's sexy. If I owned one, I'd probably send it to Patriot Polishing to have them polish up the flats, or maybe the whole thing mirror smooth. Unfortunately I don't think Wilson Combat has one in Inox.

Here's a standard model. It's gorgeous right out of the box. Though I don't care much for Beretta, I almost wish I owned this gun. It'd be even better in 45. LOL It just seems to me to be so big and heavy for 9mm or 40 cal. Clunky for minor caliber, but sexy. Does that make sense? I didn't think so, but make this gun in 45 ACP and I'll own my first Beretta, though I detest Beretta controls.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Craigh said:


> Hey pal, have you looked at that 92FS Brigadier Inox (made in Italy)? I think it's sexy. If I owned one, I'd probably send it to Patriot Polishing to have them polish up the flats, or maybe the whole thing mirror smooth. Unfortunately I don't think Wilson Combat has one in Inox.
> 
> Here's a standard model. It's gorgeous right out of the box. Though I don't care much for Beretta, I almost wish I owned this gun. It'd be even better in 45. LOL It just seems to me to be so big and heavy for 9mm or 40 cal. Clunky for minor caliber, but sexy. Does that make sense? I didn't think so, but make this gun in 45 ACP and I'll own my first Beretta, though I detest Beretta controls.


Well first and foremost, that Fusion 96FS is most certainly all of the sudden out if they be wantin' over $10,000 for it. That's outrageous.

But what necessarily is the difference between the Brigadier Inox and the regular 92FS Inox other than that one is Italian made and the other is made here? Supposedly the Brigadier is low recoil, whatever the heck that totally means. The Brigadier is almost $150 MSRP higher.

I also think that pistol would be bad ass if it was chambered in .45, now that you mention it. I like my Storm and all but as far as I know, the only 45 ACP they have it in is the full-size Storm.

I don't know about it being too clunky or cumbersome for a 9 or 40, but I sure figured either one of those would be a pretty sweet and smooth shooter simply _because_ of the greater weight.

By saying you detest Beretta controls; I'm assuming you're referring to the fact that the safety lever has to go up for Fire rather than down, like on most guns? If so, yeah, that's one of the things I'm not too thrilled about but I look passed that because I love the gun too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

After I did a quick google search, they did a pretty good job describing the differences here.

But it looks like they don't make it anymore, either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I picked that Brigadier because it looked so good. I didn't really research it much at all because I'm not in the market for it. I could be, but there are too many others on my bucket list. First, is a Ruger American Ranch bolt action in 5.56 which takes AR magazines with maybe a Nikon ProStaff 3-9x50mm scope. I want a Remington R1 Stainless Commander Enhanced model 45 ACP for two.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Craigh said:


> I picked that Brigadier because it looked so good. I didn't really research it much at all because I'm not in the market for it. I could be, but there are too many others on my bucket list. First, is a Ruger American Ranch bolt action in 5.56 which takes AR magazines with maybe a Nikon ProStaff 3-9x50mm scope. I want a Remington R1 Stainless Commander Enhanced model 45 ACP for two.


That Remington R1 you mentioned is a good looking pistol. I'm just not a big fan of 1911-style pistols. That's why my 10mm is that P220 Sig instead of a 1911 kind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

corneileous said:


> That Remington R1 you mentioned is a good looking pistol. I'm just not a big fan of 1911-style pistols. That's why my 10mm is that P220 Sig instead of a 1911 kind.


It's funny because I love both the Sig P220 and 1911 models as my favorite 10mm or 45 ACP shooters. I have several 1911 firearms and two P220 models in 45. I've owned two 1911s in 10mm, but not currently. One was a Colt Delta Elite while the other was a Springfield Omega. I liked the Omega a little better but let them both get away a while back. I was a very early adopter. When they were first announced, I prepaid for them and had to wait a few months. Both times I was first on the waiting list. I bought the first P220 my gun store received. It was that early model imported by Browning. On one side of the slide, it says Browning BDA 45 and the other side says Sig P220. I still have it.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

My cousin has a fairly old Remington R1a 45 that he bought used in really good shape, and nice pistol. Shoots like a dream. It's just a bear to tear down. lol. I'm sure that for all the bonified, long-time 1911 owners out there, stripping one of these pistols down for maintenance probly comes as second nature to these guys but for a 1911 greenhorn such as myself, I had to resort to a flippin' YouTube video to get shown how to take the slide off. lol. I know, I know, with a little bit of practice and familiarization, I could probly tear a 1911 down just as quickly as I can my Storm, if I had one and owned it long enough. I know I'm more less in the market for another shiny, all-metal pistol but this Sig Sauer Spartan is getting very tempting. Especially since my teeny little gun store in town has one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Not a fan of Sig! 10mm in a 1911 style pistol is #1 with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Blackhawkman said:


> Not a fan of Sig! 10mm in a 1911 style pistol is #1 with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I somewhat understand what you're trying to say but yeah, that 40 ounce P220 Elite of mine handles those full-power 10mm loads quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neon0077 (Jul 17, 2018)

*I just bought an Inox yesterday*

View attachment 15370


I found 2 of them at the gun show in San Antonio yesterday.
Both of them had over the top colorful grips installed.

The seller was very firm on the price, wouldn't budge a buck on his asking price of $625.
I couldn't even talk him into a free box of ammo.

Brand new, original box, paperwork, and even the shipping sleeve.

I had to swallow hard but it shoots like a dream, no regrets.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Ingramite said:


> View attachment 15370
> 
> 
> I found 2 of them at the gun show in San Antonio yesterday.
> ...


Your pic is showing as a broken image but dang, congrats on the find. Stock form, they are a beautiful pistol. Would love to see the grips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neon0077 (Jul 17, 2018)

I hope this pic works.....magic, now it's upside down


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Ingramite said:


> I hope this pic works.....magic, now it's upside down


Hmm, maybe it's me but this is how your pic is showing up on my view...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nickrk50 (7 mo ago)

corneileous said:


> Hey guys, I've been interested in one of these for quite some time now but I'm having a very hard time finding one, even on cheaper than dirt or from Buds. I've emailed both of them and all they both pretty much have to say is the same thing that, they have no idea when they will come back into stock. Does Beretta even make this pistol anymore? The only 96 they show is the A1 I think but I'm pretty certain only the 92 shows on their site if the Inox or that that real pretty, polished Fusion one.
> Buy Beretta 96FS INOX 40SW 11RD SS Online
> 
> 
> ...


Still interested? I have one very lightly used. San Antonio, TX.


----------

